# tell me what polish to buy :)



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

i'll be getting a rotary in the next month and will be using it on a black car,

at the moment i have just been using ag srp but this isnt brilliant for any correction.

i need to know exactly what i need basically.

- a cutting compound.
- a glaze (i think)
- a sealant (i think)

i am very new to this as you can tell.

i have done searchs but just find a mass of products, dodo juice come out very high for finishing but cant find and cutting/swirl remover stuff, it will be used on a few cars, mostly vag


thanks


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I am new to this as well and also find the vast aray of products mind boggling. I'm interested in the answers


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Read THIS first, it also has a list of different polishes and how much cut they have.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings

Have a look here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50574

Under polishing with a PC you will find some pointers. I think it includes some advice on polishes.

You will be looking at something like Menz 203s and a finisher like Menz 85rd, it all depends on what car you have and the paint on it. All cars can have a different finish of clear/paint. Even if they are the same make and colour.

You may only need a light cut pad and polish combo to get rid of the RDS. Always start with the lightest cut combo and work your way up the cut rate untill you get the results your looking for. Don't start with the heavy cut lot and think that looks good, you could end up taking more off than you need.

After you have read the polishing guides you will have more of an idea of what you need. You can always ring up the traders on here for advice about polishes they are a well informed lot:thumb:

HTH

EDIT: Matt, dont ya just hate it when someone posts at the same time:lol:
Your just round the corner from me:thumb:


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

there's just toooo much info and soooo many different varieties, i will only be doing clearcoated cars, 

i didnt know if people use a general 3 polishs for most jobs


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I use a polish to remove the swirls then a finishing polish to make sure there are no holograms etc. The polishes I use vary from car to car due to the variation between paint hardness between manufacturers.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

zachtdi said:


> i'll be getting a rotary in the next month and will be using it on a black car,


Is it solid black or met black and what kind of car is it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Two polishes and two pads as a basic starter kit for getting you going... a finishing polish and a correcting polish, a finishing pad and a polishing pad. As an option yu can add a cutting pad to this list as well for more aggressive correvtion and again as an option, you could add an aggressive cutting compound to the list too for severe defect correction but I would not be using such a product without a paint thickness gauage.

As a basi starting kit, I would be looking at Menzerna PO106FA Final Finish as a finishing polish and a light correction polish in one... use it on a finishing pad for refining and light polishing, use it on a polishing pad for light to moderate correction of swirls. I would then add to this Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish for correction of more severe swirls on a polishing pad or a as an option a cutting pad. These two products are all you need to get started and will cover a vast array of tasks on many paints.

You could, as an option, add a cutting compound such as 3M Fast Cut on a cutting pad to this list for severe correction but I would advise against using this without a paint thickness gauge to assess the thickness and removal rates as it is an aggressive compound and should be used with care.

As for pads: a finishing pad (3M blue, Chemical Guys Hexlogic Black - take your pick), a couple of polishing pads (3M yellow, Chemical Guys Hexlogic White) will be enough to get you started and you can add a cutting pad to this list if you like too, I would recommend the Chemical Guys Hexlogic Yellow pad for this purpose.

You can then build more into your lineup of products should you wish but the above will give you a wide ranging kit to cover a lot of bases without going nuts and buying loads of products - learn the above, learn how to get the best out of them and then see where you could expand your range of products from there.


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

excellent reply thanks mate, pretty much exactly what i needed, to know.

do i need to damp/moisten the pad at all before i start? as last time i used a dry pad and it wasnt very effective.

thanks


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Is it solid black or met black and what kind of car is it?


metalic and vag paint


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

zachtdi said:


> excellent reply thanks mate, pretty much exactly what i needed, to know.
> 
> do i need to damp/moisten the pad at all before i start? as last time i used a dry pad and it wasnt very effective.
> 
> thanks


any more advice\?

i bought some menz 203s to use as the hard polish
should i then do lime prime follewed by red mist? both by hand


----------



## ice200 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Two polishes and two pads as a basic starter kit for getting you going... a finishing polish and a correcting polish, a finishing pad and a polishing pad. As an option yu can add a cutting pad to this list as well for more aggressive correvtion and again as an option, you could add an aggressive cutting compound to the list too for severe defect correction but I would not be using such a product without a paint thickness gauage.
> 
> As a basi starting kit, I would be looking at Menzerna PO106FA Final Finish as a finishing polish and a light correction polish in one... use it on a finishing pad for refining and light polishing, use it on a polishing pad for light to moderate correction of swirls. I would then add to this Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish for correction of more severe swirls on a polishing pad or a as an option a cutting pad. These two products are all you need to get started and will cover a vast array of tasks on many paints.
> 
> ...


That's very useful Dave thanks


----------

